# if anyone likes Indian or thai cooking hit me up



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I love to cook Asian so I'm always looking for recipes. I have a bunch as well if any of ya all are looking. I also like Mexican (can you tell I like spicy? lol)


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i've never tried either post a couple recipes up or if you dont want to post pm me a couple to try cause i also love spicy food...


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

the easiest is enchiladas 
Get
1pk of corn tortillas DONT use flour, you can but the taste isnt the same(if there's a Mexican grocery store they are even better)
1lb of any meat or mild fish or meat you want ground , beef, turkey, Mexican chorizo(SPICY!) cut up chicken shrimp, cod, talapia, black beans, spinach etc you can do anything
1/2 to 1lb of grated cheese
chopped green chilies
about 1/2 cup of oil you can use any kind you want, I used olive oil its healthier
2-3 chopped green scallions
2 tbls flour
2 cups of chicken or beef stock low sodium depending on what your filling will be.
2 cans of 7-8 oz of red enchilada sauce. I used the hernandez brand it is VERY spicy and even after adding the broth it was still spicy(recipe follows yes its cheating but tastes awesome I didnt have time to make homemade sauce)if the red sauce brand you get is not spicy just add cayenne until desired heat
sour cream or better yet real crema(recipe follows youll need to make a day ahead of time if you want the crema)
brown meat with 1/2 chopped up onion until done, drain grease. In the meanwhile 
heat 2-3 tbls of oil on very low and gradually stir in the flour until its a roux. Slowly pour in the chicken broth and then add the cans of red enchilada sauce, slowly heat to a boil for 1-2 minutes until thickened then lower heat to stay warm.
using a small frying pan heat oil up until hot but not smoking.
dip each tortilla in and cook for about 30 seconds each side. Youll know your doing it right when the tortilla becomes soft and supple. don't let it cook so much that it starts to get bubbles in the tortilla
put tortilla on paper towel to drain, rinse repeat until the desired amt of tortillas (a lb of meat will get you about 22 tortillas so you can cut this recipe in 1/2 if its to much)
spread a couple of good spoonfulls of the sauce on a casserole dish to help prevent sticking.
put a tablespoon of filling in a tortilla top with some green chilies and chopped scallions then cheese,
roll up and lay seam side down in dish. repeat until your dish is full. 
Top with generous amts of red sauce then top that with a good amt of cheese.
bake in oven at 350-400 degrees until bubbly and serve.

Crema
1 cup heavy cream 
2 tablespoons of buttermilk with culture, it can be low fat that's what I use.
stir in a bowl cover loosely and leave outside of refrig for 24-32 hours until thickened. the warmer it is the faster it will thicken. this stuff is the bomb I learned how to make it when I was in Mexico


----------

